
Ask HN: Real time communication for .NET Core - interdrift
Building something in .NET Core that will require client-server and server-client communication. SignalR Core is currently not released. Any alternatives?
======
macca321
It's actually dead easy to write a controller implementing Server Sent Events
(SSE) which is one of the technologies SignalR uses. There are various
articles on it if you Google around.

